# 10/12-10/13/09 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's the deal at the time: we know there's a big cold blast coming into the north central US at the end of the week, sending temps 35 degrees below normal in the Dakotas/Montana/Upper Great Lakes area. This cold blast will moderate a bit as it approaches the east coast by the end of the weekend. The last couple days, it looked strong enough to keep highs in the upper 30s in NNE to upper 40s in SNE. Recently, the models have been developing a coastal low around the Monday timeframe. Depending on the strength of this, enough cold air might be wrapped in from that big blast to give NNE a decent snow event Monday night. Even the higher elevaations of SNE could see a few flakes mix in overnight on the backside of the storm. If the storm is weak, it would likely produce just a bit of rain in SNE and light rain with some snow showers on the back end in NNE. There are still 5 days left, so keep an eye on the models to see if this turns out well.

After this, the next 2 weeks look to be cool and wet. If things play together correctly a few times, NNE could be in for some nice early season events coming up soon.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2009)

I love this thread.


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it was 1987 when we had a significant snow storm in SNE in October, so it does happen...


----------



## Zand (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think it'll be much down there unless this cold really gets involved, but it's not often you even get to see even a few flakes on Columbus Day. I've only seen it happen that early once in central MA. 

All I can think right now is that if this storm goes right, I'm within a week of ski season.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 8, 2009)

At this rate, we may have to leave the heat on up in VT.


----------



## noski (Oct 8, 2009)

WeatheringHeights.com (central VT): "LOOKING LONGER RANGE --- Snow Tire Time? Tuesday thru Thursday of next week's bout of colder polar air to make its way eastward...but could be moderated a bit by Great Lakes. I'm expecting a period of accumulating wet snows mainly in the higher terrain but occasionally reaching down to valley floors. Conditions likely to moderate back up in temperature thereafter..."


----------



## KingM (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm getting the distinct impression from the early season predictions, the generally cooler weather all year, and news like this that it's going to be one hell of a cold and snowy winter.

But maybe that's just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Zand (Oct 9, 2009)

And in typical "I talked about it 5 days in advance" fashion, it's going, going, going...

Just a small chance of rain and snow showers with a small disturbance. Nor'Easter cancel for now.


----------



## noski (Oct 12, 2009)

I think we are still on for snow overnight and into morning drive time on 10/13.


----------



## skibum185 (Oct 12, 2009)

The loaf is "suppose" to get about a foot by Friday...


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2009)

*NWS weighs in*


----------



## tcharron (Oct 12, 2009)

Lookin good so far.  :-D


----------



## Zand (Oct 12, 2009)

Forecast here in Lyndonville is 1-3" in the morning with more in the higher elevations. Really tempted to run over to Burke between classes and poke around Warren's Way if there's enough to slide on.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 12, 2009)

Bummer for me as we currently only have one car and I need to be at work Saturday and am playing a scramble on Sunday. Can't back out of the Sunday scramble but I sure as heck can make a dawn patrol if the snow sticks around until Sunday and it is deep enough to warrant the effort.


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2009)

MRG has issued a "powder alert" based on prognosticator Roger...


----------



## polski (Oct 12, 2009)

There was a little snow last night at higher elevations of Smuggs and Stowe. Here's a pic of Smuggs at noontime today. 






Passed by Cannon on our way home and didn't see any snow there shortly before dark although the top of Lafayette was white. From a distance the top of Mt Washington looked to be getting into fine winter form.


----------



## polski (Oct 12, 2009)

As for MRG, saw a few flurries at higher elevations yesterday (Sunday) after some hail or graupel or something at the base when we first arrived. Not to hijack the thread but I'm not going to start a separate thread for this, so - here's a pic of my wife during her first-ever ride on the Single. (My sons are on the two chairs ahead of her.)






Had a great hike down once we walked out of the clouds.

Now to get my wife back up there with skis and the skills to get down ...


----------



## Zand (Oct 13, 2009)

Some wet flakes mixing with rain here right now. Should go over to all snow as the night goes on. Hopefully I'll wake up to a white ground in 6 hours.


----------



## polski (Oct 13, 2009)

MRG reports 2-4" overnight. Their webcam shows a white base and I just saw a few skiers skinning up!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2009)

I upgraded this to "official" discussion thread status. :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 13, 2009)

Still snowing in Bethleham, NH!


----------



## KingM (Oct 14, 2009)

It looked great in the Mad River Valley today. All the trails and mountain peaks 100% white, with the lower hills returned to reds and oranges of a fading (but still beautiful) foliage season.


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2009)

KingM said:


> It looked great in the Mad River Valley today. All the trails and mountain peaks 100% white, with the lower hills returned to reds and oranges of a fading (but still beautiful) foliage season.



Hey, it's mikey!   Long time no hear!  Glad to have you back!


----------

